# MCAT 2016!



## Lisa Chan (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey everyone! I was casually going through this forum and was pleased to know that people here are really helping!:thumbsup: That's why I thought of posting my question here.
Actually, I have to face this pretty boring gap year as I could not get into any med college this year( with 78% aggregate) :red:. I have already gone through some threads related to gap year so I am not gonna ask as to how to manage it, mentally. My query is about MCAT 2016. Any suggestions/advises related to prep materials, academy, guide books or any other thing/advice will highly be welcomed and appreciated. Thanks in advance! ( It may seem too early for many of you but this is what I have no other choice p.s. I am a gap year-ian ! )


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

All the information is on another thread too which was just started a few days ago. As for MCAT 2016 I think an academy really does indeed help only if you are a first timer, If you are in a gap year and have already given the MCAT 2015 then there is no need for the academy. Just prepare from the notes and books (Especially the books), Past papers and model papers, They help alot. Next year If you can then please repeat a subject which you are not good at, It bumps up the FSC score too. Just start your preps slowly and with a single subject and early on so that you dont become evasive to the book.


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

Lisa Chan said:


> Hey everyone! I was casually going through this forum and was pleased to know that people here are really helping!:thumbsup: That's why I thought of posting my question here.
> Actually, I have to face this pretty boring gap year as I could not get into any med college this year( with 78% aggregate) :red:. I have already gone through some threads related to gap year so I am not gonna ask as to how to manage it, mentally. My query is about MCAT 2016. Any suggestions/advises related to prep materials, academy, guide books or any other thing/advice will highly be welcomed and appreciated. Thanks in advance! ( It may seem too early for many of you but this is what I have no other choice p.s. I am a gap year-ian ! )


I'd suggest KIPS for academy if you think you cant handle the preps on your own. It will prepare you for pretty much every medical school in Punjab/ Federal

That aside if you dont want to attend an academy and wish to prepare on your own,* take the 6 FSc books and highlight the bits which are mcq appropriate*. It makes the prep as well as revision very easy. I did it and my test went fairly well although I couldnt make it into UHS due to my low FSc scores. If you have 85% in FSc + you have a fair chance at public institutes.


----------



## Lisa Chan (Sep 1, 2015)

Skandril said:


> All the information is on another thread too which was just started a few days ago. As for MCAT 2016 I think an academy really does indeed help only if you are a first timer, If you are in a gap year and have already given the MCAT 2015 then there is no need for the academy. Just prepare from the notes and books (Especially the books), Past papers and model papers, They help alot. Next year If you can then please repeat a subject which you are not good at, It bumps up the FSC score too. Just start your preps slowly and with a single subject and early on so that you dont become evasive to the book.



Well, people around me are asking me to join some academy so that I don't loose the tempo till the test next year......
Btw which prep books will be helpful?

- - - Updated - - -



Rasim said:


> I'd suggest KIPS for academy if you think you cant handle the preps on your own. It will prepare you for pretty much every medical school in Punjab/ Federal
> 
> That aside if you dont want to attend an academy and wish to prepare on your own,* take the 6 FSc books and highlight the bits which are mcq appropriate*. It makes the prep as well as revision very easy. I did it and my test went fairly well although I couldnt make it into UHS due to my low FSc scores. If you have 85% in FSc + you have a fair chance at public institutes.


My dad was asking me to go to KIPS, too: he says the same thing(as you said). What do you think about other academies like Stars, Punjab college etc? Which university you joined then?


----------



## M Amin Amjad (Jul 6, 2013)

1st You should have to know some basics... 1st you should get clear your mind, e.g why you want to study? How you know that Medical is best for you and will suit on your personality...?? Beside collect some solid reasons to study... and study only in Medical as MBBS. or for what you want.. your aggregate not too low... If you couldn't find solid reason to follow it then 1st clear what you want to do in your professional life... what makes you happy... if it's about just to make own reputation in friends or in family then you can make it several other ways e.g a lot of other fields other than MBBS in Medical.. I could't be personal and I don't know about you personally I just talking as general... here everyone tell you in general because no one knows you personally and no one know your actual problems about study regarding you want to solve... I suggest analyze yourself what you are? why you want to see yourself as doctor? why is it necessary of you to get in Medical. What you will do in Medical which other doctors not doing... all these ask to yourself... we have not solution of your problem. in actual you have solution of your problems... you can solve it by yourself and you will think best than us about yourself future.. because life of you and you should have right to think about yourself... Have trust on Allah. Just do that witch you think suitable for you... be positive... and stay calm... you need to analyze yourself 1st when you got decided what live best for you then 2nd thing is that how to do? you will feel independent and one by one every problem will be solved by you without any help and guideline. you are the best solution of your problems... Best of Luck! :thumbsup:

Best Regards,


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

I personally attended STAR. My MCAT was awful. I don't know anything about KIPS; but, my friend attended classes there and his MCAT was no better than mine. We personally did not get any benefit from the academies. In fact, if we sat home and just read the FSC books over and over again, our MCAT results would have been way better. So from personal experience, I do not recommend any academies. 

These are links to some useful articles with regards to the UHS MCAT prep:

Academics Help!: A guide to the UHS MCAT, especially for the A'levels students!

Acing MCAT - If I can do it, so can you

Here's a link to some past papers as well (includes STAR, KIPS and UHS MCAT past papers): 

Academics Help!: More MCAT Past Papers & Star Academy Tests


----------



## Lisa Chan (Sep 1, 2015)

M Amin Amjad said:


> 1st You should have to know some basics... 1st you should get clear your mind, e.g why you want to study? How you know that Medical is best for you and will suit on your personality...?? Beside collect some solid reasons to study... and study only in Medical as MBBS. or for what you want.. your aggregate not too low... If you couldn't find solid reason to follow it then 1st clear what you want to do in your professional life... what makes you happy... if it's about just to make own reputation in friends or in family then you can make it several other ways e.g a lot of other fields other than MBBS in Medical.. I could't be personal and I don't know about you personally I just talking as general... here everyone tell you in general because no one knows you personally and no one know your actual problems about study regarding you want to solve... I suggest analyze yourself what you are? why you want to see yourself as doctor? why is it necessary of you to get in Medical. What you will do in Medical which other doctors not doing... all these ask to yourself... we have not solution of your problem. in actual you have solution of your problems... you can solve it by yourself and you will think best than us about yourself future.. because life of you and you should have right to think about yourself... Have trust on Allah. Just do that witch you think suitable for you... be positive... and stay calm... you need to analyze yourself 1st when you got decided what live best for you then 2nd thing is that how to do? you will feel independent and one by one every problem will be solved by you without any help and guideline. you are the best solution of your problems... Best of Luck! :thumbsup:
> 
> Best Regards,


Thanks this was a great advice!  I know only I can eradicate my mistakes I did in MCAT 2015 so here I was just asking about the preparation materials, books etc. for the preparation of MCAT! If you have any idea about the prep materials as to which MCQs books will be more hepful?


----------



## M Amin Amjad (Jul 6, 2013)

Okay, Question is about how to prepare ourself for MCAT! then the best way of preparation is!
Take syllabus of uhs. marked topics and judge your preparation by uhs topics in MCAT syllabus... prepare yourself topic wise. there is no any hand book or ebook which is 100% trust worthy... if you want best marks and want to study with 100% satisfaction. then trust yourself. You are the best helping book. During study only trust on you and on Punjab text books.. Diagnose yourself what MCAT test demands from you... What MCAT test demands from every single topic which UHS provided... Explore yourself give freedom to your mind during study... e.g if you preparing one topic of physics. collect important formulae use in particular topic.. understand essential concepts of that particular topic from text book or from your teacher. then synchronize all this data in that way that whole data start glowing in your mind with particular connections to each other. All story clear in your mind like a movie... then MCAT questions ask your self and even you can by self made question about it from different angles... then practice it enough until you get satisfaction and leave it when you confirm you can answer any type of question regarding this particular topic within due time... English Chemistry Biology Physics have their own methods of study but basic is same for everyone. Basic is 1st understanding about topic that this topic has following information! MCAT what want from us regarding this topic... MCAT what can ask from us about this topic... 2nd step to understanding about whole necessary concepts... when all concepts you clear then understand connections and links of collected basic information when you understand then try to think from different angles... try to apply it on different cases... then practice it again and again. until your time of solving a question match to required time of MCAT MCQ. If you follow these steps as I try to describe then I am sure you don't have need to follow any e book.. or helping book.. Just you need to trust yourself and need to give a lot of time to study and a lot of hard work to follow all these steps... One thing more you asking helping books then assume that best e book which give you all basic information about that particular topic... It will be your struggle to collect all required information. Don't think which is best book... but get information or clear your concepts through any source like through lectures if you feel need. Through text book, Through ebook... One thing more I want to clear about academy. Academy give us direction to do preparation. Academy provide us basic knowledge and understanding through lectures and try to help us how to think and help us in practicing through tests... but those students who totally depend on academy synchronize himself/herself with academies weak student don't find enough time to follow these steps... only shining student can follow all these steps because they find academies only helpful which help them to think and apply knowledge on different cases because they already learn and understand all required concepts. Now you think what you need? Weak students don't feel independent in academies because academies do not live useful as they think... may their concepts got clear and great help in collecting required things but they don't find time to synchronize it and practice enough that they able to solve MCQs in due time. I hope you understand. Best of Luck!:thumbsup:.

Best Regards,


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

M Amin Amjad said:


> Okay, Question is about how to prepare ourself for MCAT! then the best way of preparation is!
> Take syllabus of uhs. marked topics and judge your preparation by uhs topics in MCAT syllabus... prepare yourself topic wise. there is no any hand book or ebook which is 100% trust worthy... if you want best marks and want to study with 100% satisfaction. then trust yourself. You are the best helping book. During study only trust on you and on Punjab text books.. Diagnose yourself what MCAT test demands from you... What MCAT test demands from every single topic which UHS provided... Explore yourself give freedom to your mind during study... e.g if you preparing one topic of physics. collect important formulae use in particular topic.. understand essential concepts of that particular topic from text book or from your teacher. then synchronize all this data in that way that whole data start glowing in your mind with particular connections to each other. All story clear in your mind like a movie... then MCAT questions ask your self and even you can by self made question about it from different angles... then practice it enough until you get satisfaction and leave it when you confirm you can answer any type of question regarding this particular topic within due time... English Chemistry Biology Physics have their own methods of study but basic is same for everyone. Basic is 1st understanding about topic that this topic has following information! MCAT what want from us regarding this topic... MCAT what can ask from us about this topic... 2nd step to understanding about whole necessary concepts... when all concepts you clear then understand connections and links of collected basic information when you understand then try to think from different angles... try to apply it on different cases... then practice it again and again. until your time of solving a question match to required time of MCAT MCQ. If you follow these steps as I try to describe then I am sure you don't have need to follow any e book.. or helping book.. Just you need to trust yourself and need to give a lot of time to study and a lot of hard work to follow all these steps... One thing more you asking helping books then assume that best e book which give you all basic information about that particular topic... It will be your struggle to collect all required information. Don't think which is best book... but get information or clear your concepts through any source like through lectures if you feel need. Through text book, Through ebook... One thing more I want to clear about academy. Academy give us direction to do preparation. Academy provide us basic knowledge and understanding through lectures and try to help us how to think and help us in practicing through tests... but those students who totally depend on academy synchronize himself/herself with academies weak student don't find enough time to follow these steps... only shining student can follow all these steps because they find academies only helpful which help them to think and apply knowledge on different cases because they already learn and understand all required concepts. Now you think what you need? Weak students don't feel independent in academies because academies do not live useful as they think... may their concepts got clear and great help in collecting required things but they don't find time to synchronize it and practice enough that they able to solve MCQs in due time. I hope you understand. Best of Luck!:thumbsup:.
> 
> Best Regards,


Academies do get your feet wet if you are a newbie, however, they serve little purpose if you have already gone through the whole process. Academies help build up speed through their tests, however, they do little in the way of helping with actual questions in the MCAT. For that one would be better off cramming the FSC books. 

All this is my opinion though. If an academy keeps you motivated and their practice tests help you gain confidence, by all means go for it. But, I don't personally feel it's worth spending hours sitting in a restricted position, doing something you can do at home. 

I agree with most of what you've said. Great advice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

armourlessknight said:


> I personally attended STAR. My MCAT was awful. I don't know anything about KIPS; but, my friend attended classes there and his MCAT was no better than mine. We personally did not get any benefit from the academies. In fact, if we sat home and just read the FSC books over and over again, our MCAT results would have been way better. So from personal experience, I do not recommend any academies.
> 
> These are links to some useful articles with regards to the UHS MCAT prep:
> 
> ...


KIPS was also a major fail in that terms too, As I studied in KIPS. I guess it matters only if the MCAT giver is a first timer, I definitely learned things that I couldn't learn on my own (like how the papers/question are, How to attempt it, what to expect in the test, 'Makhsoos' topics) But even with that the MCAT totally blindsided us, It was quite different than what we learned in the academy.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

armourlessknight said:


> I personally attended STAR. My MCAT was awful. I don't know anything about KIPS; but, my friend attended classes there and his MCAT was no better than mine. We personally did not get any benefit from the academies. In fact, if we sat home and just read the FSC books over and over again, our MCAT results would have been way better. So from personal experience, I do not recommend any academies.
> 
> These are links to some useful articles with regards to the UHS MCAT prep:
> 
> ...


Good Info. Can anyone also suggest any resources for Shifa NTS test? I have downloaded the sample test and subject contents from their web site but in general is the test more along the lines of books of FSc or A/O levels or SAT2's or mix of it all?


----------



## mclovin (Oct 31, 2015)

It's a mix but you should focus more on the mcat books that you can get from kips , it's more along those lines


----------



## mclovinfocku (Nov 21, 2015)

*Bro*



mclovin said:


> It's a mix but you should focus more on the mcat books that you can get from kips , it's more along those lines


nice username bro!!!! I think we were separated at birth. my name is mclovinfocku.missyou bro.


----------

